# breeding degus



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

when breeding degus if you leave the male and female together will they only breed when the female comes into season? i know about to take the male out for 3 days after shes had the babies so she doesn't get pregnant straight away.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

As with any rodent, the female comes into estrus as soon as she's given birth. They will probably mate, so you will need to expect another litter 

There is a person on here that breeds degus


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

yep i know that, i breed guinea pigs, its the same

i just want to know that if they will still breed if the female is not in season so my male can stay with her.


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

forgot to add, i love your gerbils i have 6 currently, my fist gerbil lived til about 5 and she survied 2 strokes, which left her sideways but she managed for years after that


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Try this link 

How to Breed Degus


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Gemma...x. said:


> forgot to add, i love your gerbils i have 6 currently, my fist gerbil lived til about 5 and she survied 2 strokes, which left her sideways but she managed for years after that


Thanks 
We currently have 2 litters. They're sooooo cute


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

thanks for the site,

later this year i have pied and blues ariving from germany 
i can't wait


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Gerbils? I want a blue!  I already have 1 pied male


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

no degus



.


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

=)






.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Never heard of a pied degu. But the degu breeder on here has some blues 

I'm gonna steal them :lol:


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

nice,
heres some pics

Degu Colour Varieties


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Oh wow, their beautiful, especially the blacks and the whites


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i have told you before you are not stealing my blues there mine 

i am also getting some pied as my breeder i got the blues from has brought some over from germany wooooooo cant wait 

i breed blues and normals and no the male will carry on breeding with the female even if she is not in heat so wat ever happens you will have babies roughly every 4 months 

degus mate for life aswell so it is very stressful splitting up the male from his wife if you are going to split them up it needs to be done so they can still smell and touch each other through the cage they are very social animals so still need to have the interaction from there partner. if you breed from them you might find you need to split the male off from the mum and babies around 4 weeks as the male will harass the babies all the time well mine does, but you need to keep the male with the female up till them as he looks after the babies when she is off playing streching her legs feeding and drinking. he will collect all the babies up and look after them by keeing them warm and he will also groom them.

you can try and split them up like you said for 3 days but you have to do it before she gives birth as he will mate with her pretty uch as soon as she drops the last pup.

when are you getting your pieds?? and if you dont mind me asking how much is it cost for you to get them???

DEGUS ARE ACE I WANT THEM ALL LOL


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

spankingtigger said:


> i have told you before you are not stealing my blues there mine


But i want them.........*throws tantrum* :lol:


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

no there mine mine mine mine mine mine mine mine hahahahahahahahahahahahaha you can have some of there babys when they have some


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! lol


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Degus are induced ovulators so the act of intercourse releases the egg to fertilise so they do not actually have seasons therefore a male should not be left with a female permanantly.


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

hey spanklingtigger,

the pet courier gave me a quote for over £1000, thats not in my price range atall so i'm flying over to germany and bringing them back in the cabin, i found an airline that will let me.

thanks for your help.


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

£1000? Blimey that's a lot of money


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

blimey i can get you some blues for £20 each and pieds will be £25 when there ready.

wont they have to be in quarnteen (sp) for so long before being aloud here???


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

really, but don't you have a waiting list. when will they be ready.

no they won't have to go into quarantine cause there from the eu and there samll rodents


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

=)




.


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

plz, plz, plz put me on your waiting list for pieds.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i can get you blues next time i do a order with my breeder at work and as for pieds i wont be getting them till there ready which wont be till after august but if you dont have any by then i will see how many they have and get you some if they have got enough  how many would you want???


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

well eventually i hope to have 

1 blue male
1 blue female
1 white female posibly
2 pied females

im getting mine from germany probably at summer


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

and also when breeding degus can you have more than 1 feamle litter down together


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

yes you can i have 2 normal female than breed at the same time and nest there pups together and im hoping for the same from my blues 

how much they selling them for in germany?


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

don't know exactly but not as much as ove here.

is your guinea pig a boar or sow


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

he is a big fat boar why??


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

i breed guinea pigs if you wanted another baby boar to live wih him. in the future
if i don't get degus from germany i could bring one with me if i got some of you i breed abysinnians mainly.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

to be honest i dont like guinea pigs lol i fell stupidly in love with shyler when he was 3 weeks old and i hand raised him he live with 2 of my rabbits so he has company 

i will advertise my little guys on here wen i get some babies or if i do an order from my supplier at work i will let you know  i have to do an order over £500 so i have to run my whole section down before im aloud to do an order


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

o.k plz plz plz tell me when you do

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

I'd love a white, black and blue


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

you want all the colours of the rainbow


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes  and the really rare pink and purple degu hehe


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

*pops to asda to buy some food colouring* i have them £100 each that ok ??? lol


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I want one too! No one will let me get anymore pets  *stomps feet* Not fair!! I only have 8 mice a cat and three fish tanks!! And I want a degu that looks like a sparkly disco globe!!!


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

zany_toon said:


> I want one too! No one will let me get anymore pets  *stomps feet* Not fair!! I only have 8 mice a cat and three fish tanks!! And I want a degu that looks like a sparkly disco globe!!!


Sparkly disco globe  Now that degu would light up a room lol


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

GET A RESCUE !!!!! i have 9 Agouti Degu Boys from bad homes 2 of mine were in the rescue for nearly 2 years because they were unwanted now they are happy and healthy i'm just glad i made a difference unfortunately there are TO many needing homes.. unfortunately breeding does nothing for me ..


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

yep everyone sould rescue them but not enough people know about them to rescue that many i am waiting for 3 rescuse to come down from stoke on trent but as i hae noticed most rescues are up north a long way away from me


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

i found it nearly impossible to get rescue degus.
i have 2 rescues currently.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i think it all depends on where you live there are none roud here 
which is good in a way i guess


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

yeh i suppose,
quite a few of my animals are rescue anyway


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Well i travelled quite a few miles for all my rescue Degu's and rescue Chinchillas so glad i did they are all lovely


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

yeh my chins are rescue too.

i love them to bits, and my gerbils and some of my birds, to get one of my budgies i traveled from gatwick to medway. and some of my guineas and ziggy my rabbit. they were all rescue. i do agree with what your saying to adopt is better


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

i rescuded my bunny buddy from being PTS just because he had an ear chewed off!!!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

See you have 2 Quails gemma  what are they like to keep ? i don't know much about them.


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

i don't see how someone could ever do that to an animal for a reason like that.

1 of my guinea pigs janie, she was dumped on my doorstep pregnant, and gave birth the next day. poor girl.

and gypsy, she had every thing wrong with her when she was rescued. mange, fungal every thing, poor girl has a huge scar on her back now. i would have never thought in a million years to put her down.

it like breeders who cull there stock, why, why in a million years would you do that. you should only breed if you know you can find the babies new homes easily


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

there fine, really easy , mine are friendly and lay 1 egg a day.
i see your in west sussex, unfortunately there living in the bottom of my very large bird cage, and i feel they need more space. if your interested there £10 the pair.im at gatwick


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Would love them Gemma BUT i think my 5 cats wouldn't agree :sad: anyway i have 8 Chinchillas, 9 Degus, 2 Gerbils and a hamster dont think my hubby would agree  thanks anyway x


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

ok thats fine.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

back to the original point of the post i have 2 normal girls back on sale if anyone is interested


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

when are you expecting your next blue litter?


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

it will be my fist blue litter so not sure they are all intogether now so i would say the next 3 to 6 months maybe 

long time away


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

oh o.k.


----------



## spankingtigger (Mar 24, 2009)

ive added you as a friend so i will try and remember to let you know wen i have baby blues


----------



## Gemma...x. (Apr 19, 2009)

don't worry i will


----------

